# New State Record Buffalo! And Carp!



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

Havent seen this posted here yet, so I thought I would. One thing not mentioned in this article that I noticed in other articles is Johnson shot his record while fishing with McGlone.

Sounds like the bowfishing 'Dream Team'  

I also noticed McGlone was the one who caught that 51" sturgeon back in 2001 (I think?) from the Maumee River. 

http://www.toledoblade.com/Toledo-Magazine/2014/01/26/One-for-the-books-1.html


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats to both of them. Those are massive!

I don't bowfish, but man those would both be a blast to catch on rod and reel. I think I've seen the buffalo pic before....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

To say Brent is obcessed with his bowfishing is an understatement. He has top notch equipment & is an excellent shot to boot. I've shot with him before & he makes it look easy.
He deserves this record for sure as he put in a stupid amount of time chasing that it. Wonder which record he'll set his sights on next ??!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Long live the Carp Commander! To say that Brent deserved his second current state record fish is an understatement! Actually is his third state record that he has had. He used to have the state record bowfishing sucker other than buffalo. He only held the record for around a week originally. Then a bowfisherman beat his record by exactly a pound around a week latter. So he never recieved the credit that he deserved for that record. So what does a person with the obsessive drive to hold state record fish do? He makes it a quest to get back what was taken from him. Well it took 10 years to the day for Brent to take his original property of the bowfishing state record sucker Other than buffalo back. Actually his record beat the old record by almost 4 pounds. It is bigger than the rod and reel sucker other than buffalo record. I know that Brents new goal is to add on to his latest record so it surpasses the current rod and reel buffalo record. I personally do not think that I could have landed my record carp this year if it were not for the awesome boat control that Brent had to chase down the fish. My fish had me spooled down to the knot three times before Brent was able to lift it into the boat. We have a few records that we are as a team going after. Only time will tell. Patrick


----------

